# Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.



## Fishbuster (30. Dezember 2004)

:c  Sagt mal Euere offene Meinung.
Würdet ihr nun oder in der näschten Zeit, in die, von der Monsterflutwelle
betroffenen Ländern zum Fischen reisen? Bei all dem Leid dort? #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Hallo Fishbuster,
ich glaube dir deine ehrliche Absicht bei dieser Anfrage. Ich bitte aber die Mods diesen Thread zu dieser Zeit zu schließen. Die Gefahr hier abzugleiten, ist einfach zu groß!


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich fliege wie geplant im Februar auf die Malediven. Wir hatten Kontakt zu unserem Skipper, der hat soger darum gebeten, daß wir kommen. Was Sumatra / Thailand / Sri Lanka betrifft, so wäre ich in den kommenden 2 Monaten zurückhaltend, bis das Chaos beseitigt ist. Sodann würde ich aber wieder in die Regionen fliegen, schließlich leben die Menschen in diesen Regionen vom Tourismus.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fishbuster,
> ich glaube dir deine ehrliche Absicht bei dieser Anfrage. Ich bitte aber die Mods diesen Thread zu dieser Zeit zu schließen. Die Gefahr hier abzugleiten, ist einfach zu groß!



Zumindest ich sehe dafür keinen Anlaß.


----------



## Palerado (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ist nicht gerade das dort vorhandene Leid ein Grund mehr hinzufahren?
Was können die Leute dort denn nun besser gebrauchen als unser Geld?

Wenn jetzt für lange Zeit die Touristen ausbleiben wird alles nur noch schlimmer.
Also ich würde fahren (denke ich).


----------



## Flatfischer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich kann mich der Meinung von Sailfisch nur anschließen. Auch ich fahre Ende Februar für 2 Wochen auf die Malediven. Zum einen sind die Malediven noch vergleichsweise sehr glimpflich davon gekommen; zum anderen ist der wahrscheinlich erfolgende Einbruch bei den Buchungen für die Touristensaison bis zum Monsun im Mai eine einzige Katastrophe für die Region. Eine Stornierung der Reise hilft den Menschen dort überhaupt nicht. Eine Reise in die wirklichen Katastrophengebiete würde ich jedoch auch die nächsten Jahre nicht in Betracht ziehen. Bei einer völlig zerstörten Infrastruktur dauert es nicht nur zwei Monate, bis die Schäden auch nur notdürftig beseitigt sind. Zudem möchte ich keinen Urlaub in einer Region verbringen, in der abertausende Menschen ums Leben gekommen sind. Das sollte aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## NorbertF (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

wenn ihr nicht mehr hinfahrt werden sie noch ärmer...
also auf deine Frage ein ganz klares: Ja, hinfahren!! (Sobald das gröbste weggeräumt ist und wieder halbwegs normaler Betrieb herrscht).
Schliesslich leben die lieber von ihrem normalen Geschäft als von Spenden.


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich hatte schon andere Stelle hier im Forum
gesagt das es gut ist vor Ort auszuloten ob man dort willkommen ist.

Zum andern solte man bei sich selber ausloten ob man auch noch die Leistung/Eindrücke dort bekommen kann, unter deren Vorausetzung man dahin reist.

Wenn man das in Einklang bringen kann solte man fahren.

Sicherlich ist dort vor Ort nichts mehr so wie es war, damit solte man schon rechnen. Aber die Menschen dort sind es Wert das man sie kennenlernt.

Gernot #h


----------



## Timmy (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Nicht den typisch deutschen Touristen rauskehren und hinfahren!
 Was macht ein Restaurant ohne Gäste...........
 vielleicht sind Stuhl und Tisch in nähster Zeit nicht die allerschönsten,aber darauf kommts auch nicht an.

 Gruß,Timmy


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Wenn die Touris auf längere Zeit ausbleiben dann wird der Schaden der dort schon entstanden ist nur noch größer.
Diese Länder brauchen das Geld der Touristen.Es ist ihre Existenz die nun fast zerstört ist.
Sie waren auf dem Weg zu einem besseren Leben und nun ist mit einem Schlage alles dahin.

Ich sag nur...*Reisen*...


----------



## Sockeye (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich hatte eigentlich vor auf die Kanaren zu fliegen. Aber jetzt gehts nach Asien, aus Solidarität...


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich wollte mich nicht mehr dazu melden, aber die Mods reagieren ja nicht.

Wir reden über eine Region, wo vielleicht ???????? Menschen gestorben sind und noch sterben werden. Wenn denen jemand helfen will, soll er das tun. Ob er das allerdings so richtig dadurch tut, das er sich auf eine Big Game Jacht setzt, weiß ich nicht. Mag aber sein.

Mir geht es einzig darum, dass ich es für eine völlig unglaubliche Diskussion halte, über diese Dinge nachzudenken, wo die Leichen noch in den Straßen liegen.

Und ich habe Angst, nicht vor denjenigen, die sich mit Vernunft und Ruhe zu diesem Thema hier äußern, sondern vor dem einen oder zwei Ausrutschern.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich nicht mehr dazu melden, aber die Mods reagieren ja nicht.



Ich hatte meine Meinung dargelegt. Nach Absprache mit meinen Modkollegen sind wir zu der Überzeugung gekommen das Thema offen zu lassen. Sollte es zu verbalen Endgleisungen kommen, so werden diese selbstverständlich gelöscht. Ich bitte aber dann um einen kurzen Hinweis, schließlich können wir auch nicht alles lesen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Vielleicht hat ja jemand der "Hinfahrer" Lust, etwas mitzunehmen, was den kleinen Leuten vor Ort hilft. Ich meine jetzt keine Knete. Aber wenn mir jemand seine Adresse geben würde, dann hätte ich sicher den einen oder anderen Kilometer Schnur, Haken und so (bloß keine komplizirten Rollen/Ruten..). Damit kann auch der kleine Junge sich seinen Fisch zum essen fangen.
Oder liege ich da völlig falsch - ich kenne eher Afrika.


----------



## Fishbuster (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

|evil: In nur 5 Std. ca. 180 Anklicke, aber nur 12 Antworten zur diesem Thema! Gibt mir zu denken !?
Ja, Geld benötigen die dort dringend. Dies ist wohl richtig.
 Aber das "Tourigeld" für eine normale Urlaubsreise bekommen ca. 80% die Reiseveranstalter und die sind nicht einheimisch. Nur das Geld, was vor Ort ausgegeben wird, kommt in die Taschen der recht armen Einheimischen.
 Bei dem All Inclusiv Angeboten ist das dann auch recht wenig. 
Das Land wird/wurde immer ausgebeutet. 
Richtig verdienen tun doch nur die Reisegrosskonzerne.
Was gibt denn der Sportfischer dort aus?
 Das Geld für die Flugreise geht in anderer Tasche.
Wo geht das meiste Geld für das Boot hin? Zum Reisevermittler? 
Ist der Einheimischer oder Ausländer? Was bekommen seine einheimischen Angestellten von der Charter mit, ausser etwas Lohn?
Klar bleiben ein paar Euro im Land, aber nicht viel.
Nein, bitte richtig verstehen. Ich will diese Länder zum Fischen oder Urlaubmachen nicht vermissen. 
Aber,
den Luxus Sportfischen der Reichen auf einen frischen Riesenfriedhof?
 Muss dass sein? Nur das meine ich mit meiner Frage.

ps: edit by jirko @fishbuster: ich hoffe auf dein verständnis, da wir vermeiden möchten, diskrepanzen mit anderen foren hier in unserem AB heraufzubeschwören. vielen dank für deine einsicht #h


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

@ Günter
was soll denn das, ich habe dir doch nun schon mehrfach gesagt, daß wir nicht in Eure Privatfede eingebunden werden wollen. Ich bitte Dich derlei Anspielungen in Zukunft zu vermeiden. im Übrigen halte ich die Wortwahl im übrigen Text für unangemessen.


----------



## Big Fins (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Also ich schreibe auch kurz meinen Senf dazu.
Nicht hinzufahren in den nächsten 2-4Monaten ist ok, aber nur was die betroffenen Regionen betrifft. Das ist auf Phuket die SÜD und Westküste. 
Die Ostküste ist nicht betroffen und auch mit Touris voll.
Khao lak ist sicher erst mal passee, da ist alles platt. Das dauert sicher min 1Jahr.
Die Andamanen und Nikobaren sind auch schwerstens getroffen. 
Die Malediven habens mit nem blauen Auge überstanden. Hinzufahren ist kein Problem.
Für Sri-Lanka, Indien und Nord-Indonesien könnt ihr euch selbst denken, was da los ist, der blanke Horror.
Zurück nach Thailand; Bangkok, sowie der ganze Golf von Siam sind in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Micky Finn (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu diskutieren.
In dem Moment wo ich keine Behinderung bin oder Resourcen (Wasser, Nahrung, Wohnraum) der einheimischen Bevölkerung würde ich fahren.
Wie schon erwähnt, die Region lebt vom Tourismus. Auch der moralische Aspekt,
Land und Leute nicht abgeschrieben zu haben ist ganz wesentlich.

Ich war während des Golfkrieges und des Irakfeldzuges öfters auf der arabischen Halbinsel und habe es nicht bereut. Die Bevölkerung dankt es durch Herzlichkeit und Gastfreundschaft, das kann ich euch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## grünfüssler (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Hallo an alle Kollegen und Nutzer des Anglerboards.

Normalerweise würde ich dieses Posting hier an dieser Stelle nicht schreiben.
Ich versichere aber hier jedem einzelnen der Moderatoren,das ich kein Feuer legen will,sondern mich nur sachlich als Betroffener zu Wort melde.
Ich hoffe, das ihr daher mein Posting als einmalige Ausnahme akzeptieren könnt und mich gewähren lasst.

Ja,ich fahre auf die Malediven.Im Februar.Und das mit einem relativ ruhigen gewissen.....

Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Die Malediven sind zu über 95% gänzlich von der Naturkatastrophe verschont geblieben.
Lediglich die am weitesten östlich gelegenen Inseln (zu denen auch Male gehört) waren kurzfristig überflutet und es kam zu leichten bis mittleren Beschädigungen an Häusern und der Infrastruktur.
Auch einige Hotelanlagen (insbesondere die on-water bungalows) wurden z.T.beschädigt.Von einem "frischen RIESENFRIEDHOF" kann aber auf den Malediven wohl absolut keine rede sein.
Trotz dieser Schäden sind die Malediven nämlich sehr glimpflich davongekommen.
Eine sehr gute übersicht über den zustand der einzelnen Inseln finden Interresierte übrigens HIER .
Es ist eine Taucherseite mit vielen Augenzeugenberichten,unter anderem gibt es eine komplette Auflistung aller Inseln mit allen schäden und das alles aus erster Hand.


2. Wir fahren auf unserer Reise nicht mit der Luxusjacht eines Millionärs sondern auf einem Dhoni das einem Einheimischen gehört.
Ibrahim (der Skipper) war eigentlich Fischer,er hat aber im laufe der Zeit bemerkt das er mit den (Angel)Touristen sein Geld besser verdienen kann als mit dem selbst fangen der Fische.
Mittlerweile ist der Tourismus seine Haupteinnahmequelle,nur durch ihn bekommt er seine Frau und die 5 Kinder satt......
Bereits 1 Tag nach der Flutwelle hat Ibrahim sich VON SICH AUS per Satelitentelefon bei uns gemeldet, mit der ausdrücklichen bitte ihn jetzt bitte nicht im Stich zu lassen.
Noch nie bin ich einer bitte so gerne nachgekommen....

3. Alle Teilnehmer(zu denen auch euer Moderatorenkollege SAILFISH zählt),haben im letzten Jahr sehr,sehr viel Arbeit in diese Reise investiert.
Unendlich viele Telefonate wurden geführt,zahllose Mails geschrieben.
Hintergrund ist unter anderem die Tatsache,das wir von unserem Trip ein hochwertiges und Professionell gestaltetes Video erstellen werden.
Jeder der schon einmal ein solch umfangreiches  Projekt geplant/realisiert hat weiss,mit wieviel Arbeit,Stress und Herzblut so etwas verbunden ist.

Wir als Gruppe haben uns,so traurig diese Naturkatastrophe auch für alle Menschen ist,aus den aufgeführten gründen dazu entschlossen unseren Flug auf die Malediven zu nehmen.
Vielleicht hilft unsere Anwesenheit auch, den Einheimischen so etwas wie ein Gefühl von "Normalität" zurückzubringen.
Schliesslich leben die Einwohner der Inseln mittlerweile zu über 90% vom Tourismus.
Wenn dieser nun für das ganze Jahr (Jahre??) komplett ausbleibt trifft das die Bevölkerung wohl wesentlich schlimmer und härter als die eigentliche Flutwelle.........

Ein gutes neues Jahr 2005,viele dicke Fische und Gesundheit,für alle MODKOLLEGEN und die MEMBER des AB`S

Fussel


----------



## Big Fins (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Oh man, hab vorhin ein Interviou (?) mit einem heimgereisten Retter gesehen.Er hatte von deutschen Neutouristen berichtet, die ihn als stinkenden Menschen tätulierten und wollten, daß er das Hotel verläßt. Schließlich würden sie dort jetzt Urlaub machen wollen.
Der Retter meinte, er hätte dies als schlimmer empfunden, als das Leid der Leute ansehen zu müssen ( oder so ähnlich ).
Also mal ehrlich, haben manche Menschen den keinen Grips mit Anstand im Kopf oder sind die so Eitel??
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich sehr anders auf so'ne Anmache reagiert, aber ich bin ja auch nicht beim ASB #q .


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich fand die Bericht, wo sich Leute darüber aufgeregt haben, daß der Strand nach drei Tagen immer noch nicht sauber sei, ziemlich daneben. Allerdings nehmen nunmehr die Medienberichte zu, welche die Leute auffordern die Krisengebiete - zumindest nicht dauerhaft - zu ingnorieren. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, daß Phuket innerhalb der nächsten zwei Monate wieder ein angenehmes Touristenziel ist. Momentan sollte die Menschen vor Ort unterstützt werden.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



> Oh man, hab vorhin ein Interviou (?) mit einem heimgereisten Retter gesehen.Er hatte von deutschen Neutouristen berichtet, die ihn als stinkenden Menschen tätulierten und wollten, daß er das Hotel verläßt. Schließlich würden sie dort jetzt Urlaub machen wollen.
> Der Retter meinte, er hätte dies als schlimmer empfunden, als das Leid der Leute ansehen zu müssen ( oder so ähnlich ).
> Also mal ehrlich, haben manche Menschen den keinen Grips mit Anstand im Kopf oder sind die so Eitel??
> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich sehr anders auf so'ne Anmache reagiert, aber ich bin ja auch nicht beim ASB



Du solltest nicht alles glauben was auf RTL und auch woanders zu sehen ist. Nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> |evil: In nur 5 Std. ca. 180 Anklicke, aber nur 12 Antworten zur diesem Thema! Gibt mir zu denken !?
> Ja, Geld benötigen die dort dringend. Dies ist wohl richtig.
> Aber das "Tourigeld" für eine normale Urlaubsreise bekommen ca. 80% die Reiseveranstalter und die sind nicht einheimisch. Nur das Geld, was vor Ort ausgegeben wird, kommt in die Taschen der recht armen Einheimischen.
> Bei dem All Inclusiv Angeboten ist das dann auch recht wenig.
> ...




Fishbuster, ich wusste garnicht, dass Thailand, Sri Lanka & Indonesia so ein super Reiseziel fuer big game sind...???

Geld gibt man trotzdem aus fuer Hotels, Essen usw - das wird dort dringend gebraucht, denn sonst werden Menschen dort arbeitslos.

Die Ungerechtigkeit der Welt, dass es aermere und reichere Laender wird nicht groesser oder weniger gross durch eine Tsunami...

Daher bringt auch das mit 'die Reichen vs. die Armen' doch garnichts - und hat mit der Tsunami nichts zu tun...

Wie jetzt Riesenfriedhof - in Afrika sterben jeden Tag tausende Leute, soll man da dann auch nicht mehr hinfahren? 

Verstehe Deine Bedenken, aber teilen kann ich sie -gerade wie hier formuliert- eigentlich nicht.

Also, all the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

meiner meinung gehören die urlauber die in den betroffenen regionen unweit von leid und leichen ihre ferien unberührt weiterverbringen mit einem nassen handtuch aus dem land gejagt.
bin aber auch der meinung,so schnell wie möglich diese region wieder touristisch zu unterstützen.aber bitte doch nicht jetzt:r die sind alle nur im weg.pervers find ich das.
lg rob


----------



## Dorschrobby (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ihr findet das pervers ?
Aber dann nach Kenia fliegen, in einer Abgesperrten Hotelanlage übernachten, und am Strand liegen.
Und hinter Dir verhungern Menschen !!!!
Tolle Moralapostel.
Ihr kauft auch nicht den günstigen Kaffee, von dem der Kaffeebauer praktisch nicht mehr leben kann, ihr seit rein im Gewissen.......
Ich lass jetzt mal weiteres was mir durch den Kopf geht.

Aber, welcher Gast ist jetzt der bessere ?
Bist in einem Hotel in Thailand, so weit vom Strand weg, das in der Anlage überhaupt nichts defekt ist.
In Panik abreisen ?
Oder bleiben, auch auf die Ausdrücklichen bitten der Einheimischen ?
Verurteilt nicht die Leute so schnell und pauschal, geht mal auf die Seite von Eintracht Frankfurt, deren Präsident ist in Thailand, sein Hotel unversehrt.

Zum speziellen, den Malediven, weshalb sollte ich meinen trip absagen ?
Ja, ich habe schon ein komisches Gefühl, aber, helfe ich denen irgentwie, wenn ich es absage ?
Geht es mir dann besser ?

Jeder legt für sich selbst fest, wo seine Grenzen sind, hört auf, eure Eigenen "Moralvorstellungen" anderen überzustülpen, und diese pauschal als "pervers" zu betiteln.


----------



## sundfisher (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich denke mal da der Tourismus die Haupteinnahmequelle dieser Gegend ist dürfte es ein noch grösserer Verlust werden wenn nun auch noch die Touristen wegbleiben aus welchen Gründen auch immer das sein mag. Ich halte von Asien nicht viel daher war ich noch nie in dieser Ecke und auf meiner Wunschliste für Reiseziele steht Thailand & Co. auch ziemlich weit unten. Aus Pietätsgründen würde ich persönlich bis zur nächsten Saison warten aber hier in DK gibt es genug Touristen die trotz der Katastrophe ihre gebuchten Flüge wahrnehmen, soweit dies möglich ist.


----------



## Nick_A (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Hi Fishbuster #h

*zu Deiner Frage...JA (!!!) ich würde dorthin fliegen !!! * 

Ehrlich gesagt sogar wesentlich lieber als auf die Kanaren!  :q

Ich glaube, Du verwechselst da was...warst Du schonmal in Thailand?!? Im Regelfall bucht man in Thailand nämlich nicht "All-Inclusive" ...wird auch nur extrem selten angeboten (zum Glück)...und daß 80% in den Taschen der Reiseveranstalter landet glaubst Du doch selber nicht !!!  ***KOPFSCHÜTTEL***

Und freundlichere Menschen wie dort wirst Du wahrscheinlich nur gaaanz selten auf der Welt finden! :q


Übrigens....Monsterflutwellen können (leider) auch auf den Kanaren auftreten, genauso wie im Mittelmeer!

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Ich hoffe das Thailand und die Nachbarländer weiterhin ein schönes Urlaubland bleiben, auch zum Sportfischen. Nur zu dieser und in der nächsten Zeit halte ich es für sehr fraglich dort hinzufahren.  Was da noch kommt, werdet ihr bald durch die Nachrichten erfahren.
Ganz abgesehen von der Tourimoral, wie ober schon mal erwähnt, wer will als normaler Mensch "10 km" weiter die Augen schliessen als gebe es keine ca. 160.ooo Tote?
Das machen weiterhin nur die Kinderhändler und Bumser.
Ja klar, die Menschen dort brauchen u.a. unsere Kohle, aber die haben sie nun schon durch die weltweite Hilfe. Was sie brauchen ist Ruhe um wieder alles langsam aufzubauen.
Ein  4****Hotel auf die Kanaren bekommt pro Bett u. Vollp. am Tag 18 Euro/Pers. vom Reiseveranstalter und noch weniger wenn keine Vollp. gebucht wird. Was soll dann wohl ein Hotel dort bekommen?


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Es wird jetzt noch Spenden hageln und den Menschen helfen zu überleben. Aber irgendwann versiegt auch die Lust zu spenden. Und was ist dann mit den Menschen dort? Irgendwie müssen die überleben. 
In einem Posting meinte einer was sind denn schon die paar Euro die man da unten lässt. SEHR VIEL! In Sri Lanka können Einheimischen von ein paar Euro tagelang leben. Wenn eine einigermaßen akzeptable Infrastruktur aufgebaut ist und die Touristen Aufräum- und Aufbauarbeiten nicht behindern ist es sogar für die Menschen das Beste was man tun kann wenn man dorthin fährt. Klar kassieren die die es eigentlich nicht brauchen wieder den Großteil der Knete ab aber letztendlich schaffen Touristen Arbeitsplätze für die Einheimischen. 
Und noch weiter... der wahrscheinlich folgende Einbruch des Tourismus in die betroffenene Länder wird wirtschaftliche Folgen dort und auch hier haben. Was ist mit unseren Reiseunternehmen und Fluggesellschaften. Auch diese leiden darunter wenn der Tourismus dort zusammenbricht. 

Nun ein paar Tipps was man machen kann wenn man hinfliegt:

- nehmt Papier (Schreibblöcke, Hefte) mit, die Kinder brauchen diese dringend für schulische Zwecke
- nehmt Stifte, Kulis etc mit. In Sri Lanka haben die Menschen sich schon vor der Katastrophe über ein Geschenk wie z.b. einen Kuli sehr gefreut. Sowas bekommt man dort kaum und wenn ist es für die Menschen sehr teuer.
usw.
Überlegt selbst was die Menschen dort gebrauchen können. Was ihnen weiterhilft außer Geld. (Wer braucht das nicht?)
Anstatt zu spenden könnt ihr das Geld den Menschen selbst geben wo ihr seht dass sie es brauchen. 

TT


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



			
				Fishbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das "Tourigeld" für eine normale Urlaubsreise bekommen ca. 80% die Reiseveranstalter und die sind nicht einheimisch. Nur das Geld, was vor Ort ausgegeben wird, kommt in die Taschen der recht armen Einheimischen.


 
Warst du schon mal z.b. in Sri Lanka?
Die paar Euro die du als unbedeutend bezeichnest können einen Menschen dort das Leben zum Paradies machen. Ist zwar jetzt etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt. Aber ich war dort und hab mich mit vielen Einheimischen angefreundet und auch jetzt noch Kontakt. Sie selbst erzählten mir damals dass ein paar Euro Tagesverdienst für die Menschen dort schon recht gut ist. 
Du darfst nicht in den Dimensionen denken wie hier. Was hier 100 Euro sind dort 1 Euro. Ist jetzt mal ganz grob geschätzt. Aber für die ist das eine Menge mehr Geld als für uns. Hier bekommst du grad mal 2 Brötchen. Dort kannst du eine kleine Familie für 1 Euro einen Tag lang ernähren.

TT


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Heute hat ja sogar unser Bundeskanzler dazu aufgerufen die betroffenen Regionen nicht zu meiden, sondern sobald wieder alles im Lot ist hinzufliegen. 
Da hat er aber mal RECHT unser Gert!


----------



## Nick_A (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat er aber mal RECHT unser Gert!




Ausnahmsweise (und das kommt relativ selten vor) muß ich da auch mal unserem Gerhard zustimmen!  :m


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Im Forum des BGFC wird die selbe Problematik erörtert wie hier auch. Auf Nachfrage hat Uwe, der in Phuket lebt, folgenden Meinung geäußert.


> hi kai,
> die meinungen teilen sich vor allem wenn man von hier aus die presse beobachtet, erst katastrophe ausschoepfen und wenn dann die verkaufszahlen zurueck gehen gehts weiter mit anderen horro meldungen. vor allem der dicke bauch hat die nation gespalten.
> wir hier in phuket sind wirklich vom touri abhaengig da geht kein weg dran vorbei. es kommen auch schon wieder leute und man muss ja nicht unbedingt am strand von patong liegen, obwohl die aufraeumarbeiten schon sehr weit fortgeschritten sind wird es noch einige zeit dauern bis die renovierung der strand hotels beended ist. andere hotels sind immer noch offen, da das wasser nur ca 150m eingedrungen ist.unsere beiden anderen straende kata und karon sind nicht von der welle betroffen. also von meiner seite wuerde ich keine bedenken haben hier urlaub zu machen, aber das ist nur meine meinung. falls du mehr wissen willst mail mir doch einfach zu meiner mail box.
> bis dahin
> uwe



Dachte die Meinung eines Ortsansässigen würde Euch interessieren!


----------



## ischmail (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Moin miteinander,

bin seit letze Woche wieder zurück im kalten Ländle.
Waren auf den Malediven, trotz den Schreckensmeldungen und Warnungen. War erst noch unklar, ob Condor überhaupt fliegt, aber dann alles no problem. Unsere Familien und Freunde haben sich spontan entschlossen, einige Dinge für die Leute, aber hauptsächlich Kinder, mitzugeben. Von Schreibzeug, Papier, über Seife und Co bis zu Schuhe und Klamotten für Jung und Alt. Jeder von uns 5 hatte einen zusätzlichen vollgestopften Koffer mit dabei. Das war dann auch ein kleines Problemchen beim Einchecken in Frankfurt. Diese Sachen haben wir in Absprache mit unserem Kapitän direkt auf die Einheimischen-Inseln gebracht, wo Leute von betroffenen Inseln in Notzelten untergebracht waren. Hier war auch das THW mit einer Wasseraufbereitungsanlage vor Ort. 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen: die Malediven haben sehr viel Glück gehabt. Nur wenige Inseln mussten evakuiert werden. Die Leute sind alle gut drauf, wir wurden sehr freundlich und nett empfangen. Die gespendeten Sachen wurden gerne angenommen, aber laut den Bürgermeistern ist es wichtiger, die Menschen mit frischem Fisch zu versorgen.
Und da waren wir ja hier genau richtig. Wenn wir in der Nähe einer bewohnten Insel waren wurden keine gefangenen Fische releast. Alle kamen an Bord und wurden Abends an die Leute verteilt.

Das war die beste Hilfe, die wir den Leuten geben konnten.

Also, die Entscheidung zu fahren war aus meiner Sicht absolut richtig.

Gruß von Wolfgang


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Hallo Wolfgang,

schön daß Du wieder wohlbehalten zurück bist. Könntest Du auch etwas zum Fischen schreiben? Ich starte kommenden Mittwoch. Hatte bis dato gehört, ihr hättet sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## wodibo (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Leider ist mein Urlaubsort Beruwela auf Sri Lanka sehr stark betroffen und mein Freund (Beachboy) hat auch Angehörige verloren.
Aber in seiner SMS stand auch: Das es die beste Hilfe für Sri Lanka wäre, wenn die Touris nicht wegblieben. Sicher kann man nicht überall sofort hin (Beruwela, Bentota bis Gale) aber nördlich davon geht es gößtenteils. Negombo hat zwar nicht die Traumstrände des Südwestens aber auch da leben Einheimische vom Tourismus.
Übrigens, ich buche zwar HP aber bin nach ein paar Tagen immer mit Einheimischen unterwegs. Ist zwar riskanter wegen dem Versicherungsschutz aber den Einheimischen hift es viel mehr. 
Und für die Skeptiker: Ein in einem dortigen Hotel beschäftiges Familienmitglied verdient so viel das er die gesamte Familie ernähren kann!!! Das kleine Trinkgeld mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Für alle die den Poppingbericht von ischmail hier vermissen: Den habe ich als eigenständiges Thema im Big Game Bereich erstellt. Der Bericht war das wert!


----------



## ischmail (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Hab mal paar Bildchen hier:


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*

Tolles Ergebniss ischmail, danach haben deine Arme sicher leblos runtergehangen und der Bierdurst ( oder besser Spüliwasser ) war sicher groß :q


----------



## bernd noack (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sportfischen Malediven, Thailand etc.*






---ich war selbst zur flutkatastrophe auf sumatra und auch auf der betroffenen insel nias dazu hatte ich schon einige zeilen in diesem link geschrieben http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44041&highlight=bernd+noack bitte nachlesen--- noch kurz meine ansicht zu SUMATRA da die am meisten betroffene provinz ACEH sowieso seit ca. 3 jahren wegen des dortigen buergerkrieges fuer den tourismus gesperrt ist gibt es keinerlei gruende auf eine urlaubsreise z.b. an den LAKE TOBA,LAKE MANINJAU,INSEL NIAS,ORANG-UTANG RESERVAT BUKITT LAWANG usw. zu verzichten selbst planen selbst organisieren ohne die teuren reisekonzerne welche aber sumatra kaum im angebot haben die menschen in den zugaenglichen regionen warten dringend auf die einkommen aus dem tourismusgeschaeft und empfangen jeden der die reise unternimmt mit freude---der tourismus auf sumatra hat nicht die kommerziellen ausmasse wie auf BALI so ist hier viel eigeninitative gefragt-dafuer aber ein urlaub mit naturnahem abenteuer angeln im INDISCHEN OZEAN-mit all seinen vorkommenden fischen-ist mit den einheimischen fischern-welche selbst kaum mit netzen aber mit handleine und haken angeln-fuer im vergleich zu anderen regionen der erde aeusserst billig allerdings eben kein high-tec. ---die flutkatastrophe ist kein hindernis sondern ein grund (zur hilfe fuer die dortigen menschen)ueber einen urlaub in suedostasien positiv nachzudenken---gruss aus malaysia 

#h


----------

